# LA Area Companies



## TreySpooner65 (Sep 28, 2012)

Are there any to seek or avoid? I have an interview with "Ambulife" in Van Nyes. How is this company? I just don't want to get on a bad company and I know they exist. 

Thanks!


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 28, 2012)

while we're on the topic, anyone know anything about lexxiom?


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 28, 2012)

TreySpooner65 said:


> Are there any to seek or avoid? I have an interview with "Ambulife" in Van Nyes. How is this company? I just don't want to get on a bad company and I know they exist.
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=26778&highlight=ambulife


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Sep 28, 2012)

I kinda got that feeling. I'll give them a shot but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good news. I just got an interview for Bowers ambulance (owned by Rural/Metro). I'm happy about that.


----------



## toyskater86 (Sep 30, 2012)

My advice to you would be to look for a company that has been in business for atleast 5 or more years. The way the crews look and ambulamces look as well are big clue factors into info on management and the type of structure is in place. For example a company with a bunch of dirty rigs might indicate that their management is lazy and doesn't really care about they're equipment.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 1, 2012)

TreySpooner65 said:


> Good news. I just got an interview for Bowers ambulance (owned by Rural/Metro). I'm happy about that.



Go take AMRs test as well as care. Bowers is meh (my opinion) gl with employment none the less bud.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 4, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> Go take AMRs test as well as care. Bowers is meh (my opinion) gl with employment none the less bud.



AMR has proven harder to get an interview with.

My interview with both companies went well. Ambulife offered me a position. I told them I will let them know in about a week (after I hear from Bowers).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 4, 2012)

If you go with Ambulife, dialysis is all you will see for a while. Go with Bowers or Medlife ambulance. Medlife does organ transports so you'll get to drive code alot if that's what you want. Bowers is also one of the more reputable companies out in LA. Don't count on AMR calling for a while.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> If you go with Ambulife, dialysis is all you will see for a while. Go with Bowers or Medlife ambulance. Medlife does organ transports so you'll get to drive code alot if that's what you want. Bowers is also one of the more reputable companies out in LA. Don't count on AMR calling for a while.



That about sums up my feelings ^_^


----------



## OpsMgr1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> If you go with Ambulife, dialysis is all you will see for a while. Go with Bowers or Medlife ambulance. Medlife does organ transports so you'll get to drive code alot if that's what you want. Bowers is also one of the more reputable companies out in LA. Don't count on AMR calling for a while.



MetLife probably won't be in LA County much longer.  They have their hearing for their license next week. They were denied the first time and probably won't get it this time.  If they are denied next week, they can't operate in LA anymore which means a lot of EMT's out of work and jobs getting harder to find.

Stay away from the small companies because they do a lot of dialysis calls that don't always meet medical necessity.

My friend works at Elite and really likes it there. It pays average but he always gets a lot of overtime, ambulances are nice and clean, stocked well, and gets a lot of training. His manager is a medic who is big on training and helping everyone out. From what he says, they sound really good to work for. If they had ALS, I would go work for them for sure. If you want a good job and lots of ongoing training you should check them out. Last I heard they were hiring a bunch of people.  Good luck.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Oct 6, 2012)

The truth is that in LA, most of the companies, especially the dozens of IFT ones are pretty much the same. Yes some pay a little more, some have slightly nicer rigs, some have slightly better schedules, and some have more ER transfers. However, in the end, in LA county, you end up being a glorified medical taxi. You can practice your BLS assessments all day, but still not know a thing about paramedic drugs, cardiology, ect. Even worse, you can develop bad habits because most companies put profit and transports above patient care and there is nobody who is making sure you are doing things the right way. We see it time and time again on these boards where IFT company EMTs get in trouble for activating 911 because their company loses the transport.  I know because I worked there and as rude as this sounds, that is now it is. I applaud the EMTs there who keep their head up and strive to be professional even though they get treated like crap by everyone from management, to the transport destinations. If you do work for an LA company, like previous posters said, go for one that has at least 5 or so years in business. 

If your end goal is a career in EMS/paramedic school then personally, I would try and get hired on in a surrounding area. Riverside, San Bernardino, Ventura, and Kern counties all have EMS systems where the EMTs are not just taxi drivers and for the most part are partnered with a paramedic. I left LA for Central CA (Where despite what my screen name says I am now a paramedic.) and have never looked back. Think of it as an investment in your future. This is one of the few cases in life where I would say the grass is actually greener. If you are willing to move further away, Fresno, Tulare, Madera, and Kings counties also have EMT/Paramedic 911 units and no IFT companies. I really wish I had not spent time working in LA and had gotten into a real EMS system earlier. All working in LA did was put me further behind and get me stuck in a rut. Anyway, I am sure some will disagree, and I realize there are valid points on both sides, but this is my personal opinion from someone who has seen both sides of the coin.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 8, 2012)

CentralCalEMT said:


> ...I would try and get hired on in a surrounding area. Riverside, San Bernardino, *Ventura*, and Kern counties all have EMS systems where the EMTs are not just taxi drivers and for the most part are partnered with a paramedic.



There are VERY few EMTs here in Ventura, and even fewer are on 911. Only a handful, however they are paired with a medic. If you do get hired as an EMT here you will likely be doing IFTs until you get "EMT-ALS Assist" at which point they will let you ride 911. Its VERY hard to get on as an EMT here. Believe me, I tried.<_<


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 8, 2012)

TreySpooner65 said:


> AMR has proven harder to get an interview with.
> 
> My interview with both companies went well. Ambulife offered me a position. I told them I will let them know in about a week (after I hear from Bowers).



I had a test day, skills test day, and interview done within a week. This was last week starting Monday for a written, then came back one more time for a skills test and that qualified me for the oral.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 8, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> I had a test day, skills test day, and interview done within a week. This was last week starting Monday for a written, then came back one more time for a skills test and that qualified me for the oral.



With who? And if AMR what area?


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 8, 2012)

How about Americare? Any opinions on them? Got an interview with them as a back up.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 9, 2012)

TreySpooner65 said:


> With who? And if AMR what area?


AMR Irwindale operation. San Gabriel Valley.


----------

